

Impenetrable? Not for long. Malware is becoming a problem for Mac OS X. - Firebrand
http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/10/20/8413274-malware-can-cripple-your-macs-built-in-security-tools

======
bsenftner
Okay, that article can easily be ad-content disguised as a legitimate
objective article. The fact that only a single security company is quoted
leaves it highly suspect.

------
mgarfias
Who ever said OSX was impenetrable? Anyone with a clue said there wasn't much
being written to target it. I want the few minutes back that I spent reading
this.

------
rickmb
_Unmeltable? Not for long. Heat is becoming a problem Ben & Jerry._

The entire article is a sales pitch, skip to the final paragraph for the pay
off.

------
uris
Why anything from MSNBC even makes it to HN, let alone the ridiculous
content...?

